# Don't want to replace Lumia 640XL -- Any fix for WhatsApp after 2020?



## NotAFan (Oct 7, 2019)

Hello everyone! My mom is currently using a 640XL. She's very happy with it. The phone works well, looks good. But there's a problem. WhatsApp will no longer be supporter after 2020. I'm looking for a fix, some way that she can keep this app. Does that exist? 

Worst case scenario, can Google store be downloaded into the phone so she can access it from there? I know there's a way to do this with Kindle tablets but unsure if it applies to windows phones. 

I'm not a programmer or even programming literate but will try and follow instructions if there's anything to be done. 

Thanks for any tips.


----------



## Shaikh Amaan FM (Oct 13, 2019)

*Project Astoria*



NotAFan said:


> Hello everyone! My mom is currently using a 640XL. She's very happy with it. The phone works well, looks good. But there's a problem. WhatsApp will no longer be supporter after 2020. I'm looking for a fix, some way that she can keep this app. Does that exist?
> 
> Worst case scenario, can Google store be downloaded into the phone so she can access it from there? I know there's a way to do this with Kindle tablets but unsure if it applies to windows phones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Project Astoria is the solution.


----------



## RedGreenBlue123 (Oct 15, 2019)

Shaikh Amaan FM said:


> Project Astoria is the solution.

Click to collapse



Microsoft removed that subsystem in TH1 update (
Old 10240 build can't be download now.

Sent from my ZenFone Max Pro M1 using XDA Labs


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2019)

Shouldn't it be possible to use whatsapp web from inside the WP10 Browsers?


----------



## burd (Oct 28, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Shouldn't it be possible to use whatsapp web from inside the WP10 Browsers?

Click to collapse



you need to scan a qr code for it to work , and i doubt it would be possible anyhow


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2019)

burd said:


> you need to scan a qr code for it to work , and i doubt it would be possible anyhow

Click to collapse



Don't get it. Sure that's how it works. You'd need a second device to scan and authenticate. Then you should be good to go in theory...


----------



## JoachimP (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi there,
I tried it on a Lumia 950XL WoA, and it works. Not sure, that notifications will come with a new message.
I tried the same on a Lumia 710 (WP 7.8) and it sent me to the Store and recommanded WhatsApp. When I tried to install WhatsApp (knowing it can't be installed anymore), the store told me to update my phone.
So you allways will need an Android or iOS device to install your WhatsApp and keep it running, and you can hope that WhatsApp will update their Website in order to prevent you from getting to the App store.
Best wishes, Joachim


----------



## avatarma (Dec 28, 2019)

*link to rom with astoria project*



RedGreenBlue123 said:


> Microsoft removed that subsystem in TH1 update (
> Old 10240 build can't be download now.
> 
> here is the working link , check your phone marque before downloading :
> https://mega.nz/#F!JwpyBSxA!HJSIJehG6RD8YMmOd8NOGw

Click to collapse


----------



## sigfrid696 (Jan 16, 2020)

JoachimP said:


> Hi there,
> I tried it on a Lumia 950XL WoA, and it works. Not sure, that notifications will come with a new message.
> I tried the same on a Lumia 710 (WP 7.8) and it sent me to the Store and recommanded WhatsApp. When I tried to install WhatsApp (knowing it can't be installed anymore), the store told me to update my phone.
> So you allways will need an Android or iOS device to install your WhatsApp and keep it running, and you can hope that WhatsApp will update their Website in order to prevent you from getting to the App store.
> Best wishes, Joachim

Click to collapse



If someone is interested, whatsapp web works in windows 10 mobile using Monument Browser, which is a very good browser you can find in the store.
You'll need a master phone with android or ios app to setup the link.
It seems to me that notifications won't work, but maybe changing some setting in the browser can also fix notifications.


----------



## titi66200 (Jan 16, 2020)

WhatsApp v2.18.396.0 Patched works


----------



## sigfrid696 (Jan 16, 2020)

titi66200 said:


> WhatsApp v2.18.396.0 Patched works

Click to collapse



Sorry I'm not sure I understood well. 
Do you intend that there is a patched version of whatsapp that can still be used on windows 10 mobile as an app ?
If yes where can I download it and how can i install it ?

Thanks


----------



## JoachimP (Jan 16, 2020)

That sounds great... Could you please tell us how to patch, or provide a download link?
Monumentum works, but, as already stated by Sigfrid, without notifications?


----------



## devilrex (Jan 17, 2020)

titi66200 said:


> WhatsApp v2.18.396.0 Patched works

Click to collapse



Hi mate, can you upload this?
Ty


----------



## JoachimP (Jan 17, 2020)

@titi66200: Please don't just tease... 
Please advise how to patch older versions or how to obtain v2.18.396.0. 
My "latest" version is 2.18.370. Is there a registry entry in W10m which could be changed?
Thank you / merci bien


----------



## titi66200 (Jan 17, 2020)

@JoachimP , @devilrex, @sigfrid696

After a hard reset of 950 XL Whatsapp no longer works.


----------



## JoachimP (Jan 17, 2020)

After a hard reset, for me a new installation, I would not get WhatsApp any more. If WhatsApp would run once more, I would suggest to make a WpInternals Backup...
Just to read old messages: Turn on flight mode and reset date to January 13. Do not try to answer an old message...
So for me, patching WhatsApp would help.
Regards, Joachim


----------



## RogereN (Jan 17, 2020)

I've been using that method for a few weeks now, but needed a few tweaks to get it working at it's best (which isn't perfect!). I've put a guide HERE https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/whatsappweb-w10m-t4036235



sigfrid696 said:


> If someone is interested, whatsapp web works in windows 10 mobile using Monument Browser, which is a very good browser you can find in the store.
> You'll need a master phone with android or ios app to setup the link.
> It seems to me that notifications won't work, but maybe changing some setting in the browser can also fix notifications.

Click to collapse


----------



## JoachimP (Jan 17, 2020)

Thank you, it works for me as for you. 65% zoom was a good suggestion. Pinning to my home screen did not work, but I use  Monumentum only for WhatsApp, so there is no problem.


----------

